# Issues with flushers/glazers



## GeordieInNZ (1 mo ago)

Hello lads and lasses.
Hope everyone's coping with their December rush on 🙄
I've been using my flat boxes for over a year now , feel like I'm getting the most out of them for productivity etc.
But more recently I got a 2.5 and 3.5 colombia direct flushers (took the piece off both of them to use as glazers) which I think were getting the hang of.
Anyway the issues I'm having is sticking to a system , for eg. This last house we banjo the tape on the flats , box the 1st coat , paper tape all the internal uprights and square stop / roll them / glaze them with the 2.5 then externals etc etc. Then we 2nd coated the job .. and on then told coated all flats etc and glazed the internals/square stop with the 3.5 after using the tube and internal applicator.
I'm asking you guys in what order yous prefer and why as I've tried leaving top coating all flats etc until the last day after glazing the internals but were having issues with the cross over of the flushed edges over the flats. Like the ridge is coming through and it's creating a lot of touch ups.
Also wondering in what order yous finish your 3 ways .. we nailed the last house picking the 3 ways on day 2 and then picking them the other way last thing before machine sanding. 

Long winded question so apolagies 😂 just really dying to lock in a system that bloody works


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Finish taping prior to coating , flats then angles. Once finished taping fil bead and finish flats/butts before skimming angles. Angles last gives a nice clean line and fills in a perfect 90 around flats and butts


----------

